# Year of the Frog



## Harveysherps (May 27, 2008)

OK guys here is a thought. Today it is raining here in Alabama. We have been in a 3 year long Drought. So the frogs and Toads have been scarce. But ever since we started getting good rain. The Frogs are coming out of the wood work. The Woods behind my house are swampy. The frogs are back there today in broad daylight . Doing their matting calls and songs at the waters edge. I mean they are so loud it sounds like something else. They have done this each rain shower. It is the weirdest thing . I've never heard that many that loud. My camera is broke but i walked back there . There are tree frogs and toads going at it like crazy. I have never seen so many different ones gathered in one place like this. I just wonder if dryer weather conditions are what's making some frogs just disappear. During the drought. You had to really search to find a Tree frog or toad. Now that we are getting rain. They are coming out of the wood work again. Maybe the worlds frogs are just in hiding . Until weather conditions are right again. I was begining to think the frogs and toads around here were gone. But believe me . I just found them. I wished i could take pics to show you. My camera died and I'm not expecting . My rich uncle to get out of the poor house anytime soon. LOL


----------



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

Harveysherps said:


> OK guys here is a thought. Today it is raining here in Alabama. We have been in a 3 year long Drought. So the frogs and Toads have been scarce. But ever since we started getting good rain. The Frogs are coming out of the wood work. The Woods behind my house are swampy. The frogs are back there today in broad daylight . Doing their matting calls and songs at the waters edge. I mean they are so loud it sounds like something else. They have done this each rain shower. It is the weirdest thing . I've never heard that many that loud. My camera is broke but i walked back there . There are tree frogs and toads going at it like crazy. I have never seen so many different ones gathered in one place like this. I just wonder if dryer weather conditions are what's making some frogs just disappear. During the drought. You had to really search to find a Tree frog or toad. Now that we are getting rain. They are coming out of the wood work again. Maybe the worlds frogs are just in hiding . Until weather conditions are right again. I was begining to think the frogs and toads around here were gone. But believe me . I just found them. I wished i could take pics to show you. My camera died and I'm not expecting . My rich uncle to get out of the poor house anytime soon. LOL



It got cold and wet over the past few days out here in southern Cali, and a bunch of my friends were out collecting little frogs. Other than that, we have been having record dry temps out here


----------



## Harveysherps (May 27, 2008)

We have had the dry conditions too. Until a few months ago. Everyone here is relieved but worried the rain will stop.


----------



## Kazzy (May 27, 2008)

Makes since. It's been pretty dry. We got a good rain yesterday, and I heard all the frogs...didn't see any though.


----------



## DZLife (May 27, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> Makes since. It's been pretty dry. We got a good rain yesterday, and I heard all the frogs...didn't see any though.



Lol, the other night, I went with a buddy to a party about 250 miles from where I live. On the way down, when the freewway was pretty much empty, we had the windows open. As we past a local lagoon, we could hear the frogs and toads croaking and chirping all the way along the side of the road! It soudned great; a chorus of amphibians!


----------

